# Crazy Poodle Behaviour



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, poodles are just like little kids! Never a dull moment...hope she doesn't get the runs!


----------



## loving_my_toys (Mar 26, 2010)

Bella, Bella, Bella! They love to get into mischief don't they. Yesterday my son got me a large glass of ice water and put it on the end table by my fav chair. Well Max thought it was his and took a nice long drink of it. As I am typing this he's roaming the house looking for trouble, while Copper and Greyson nap and pretend that they never get into trouble.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

All three of my poodles are addicted to coffee....


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

We call Jenny the stealth drinker because she will sneak up and drink Tom's coffee or milk any chance she gets (though she wouldn't if he didn't put them on the floor beside him). You never hear a slurp. Of course Tom does from time to time hear the laughter from the rest of us. 

You can always tell when they have contraband because they walk/run differently. I don't even have to look to know they are up to no good. Just like kids. But life would be dull and boring without them.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Everyone knows that coffee is toxic to dogs, right? I don't think a few stolen sips out of your coffee mug is going to hurt a dog (unless the dog is very small), but getting into the grinds would be really bad. When I worked at the vet I saw a dog that had eaten coffee grinds and he was seriously sick.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Hunter is full of mischief a good part of the day, too. His favorite things to snatch, not necessarily in this order: Paper: tissue, toilet, paper towels, napkins, the more funky the better. Shoes, sneakers, jogging shoes and flip-flops but for some reason mostly mine which now have chewed edges and teeth piercings throughout. Anything that smells nice on any surface. But he is such a hoot when I ask him to "Drop it." He stops shaking say, the flip flop around and looks up at me with his big, dark eyes and then slowly loosens his grip until the flip flop slides out of his mouth, all slimey and holey. I can't seem to get him to understand that he shouldn't pick those things up in the first place. I believe he does this a lot of the time to get my attention. It's hard to act serious with him when he is dashing around the house with my shoe in his mouth just asking me to chase after him because he is such a goofball about it. I try not to laugh but it's not easy. I am attaching a picture of him with a WHOLE roll of toilet paper he snatched when no one was looking, the little hoodlum.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Be VERY careful as coffee is toxic to dogs. Only a couple cups of coffee can be toxic for a large dog and cause rapid heart rate. Millie once got into some very dilute coffee and my vet was still incredibly concerned - sent me to the store to get peroxide to make her throw up rather than wasting time bringing her to the vet.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> Hunter is full of mischief a good part of the day, too. His favorite things to snatch, not necessarily in this order: Paper: tissue, toilet, paper towels, napkins, the more funky the better. Shoes, sneakers, jogging shoes and flip-flops but for some reason mostly mine which now have chewed edges and teeth piercings throughout. Anything that smells nice on any surface. But he is such a hoot when I ask him to "Drop it." He stops shaking say, the flip flop around and looks up at me with his big, dark eyes and then slowly loosens his grip until the flip flop slides out of his mouth, all slimey and holey. I can't seem to get him to understand that he shouldn't pick those things up in the first place. I believe he does this a lot of the time to get my attention. It's hard to act serious with him when he is dashing around the house with my shoe in his mouth just asking me to chase after him because he is such a goofball about it. I try not to laugh but it's not easy. I am attaching a picture of him with a WHOLE roll of toilet paper he snatched when no one was looking, the little hoodlum.


He must be Swizzles brother by another mother! Swizzle goes for exactly the same things. He does not harm anything except paper goods which he shreds. We do not chase him unless he has something that could potentially harm him (he got a rubber band the other day) but he still loves to do it. He is always on the lookout and very fast. If I try to play with one of his favorite toys while he has a stolen item he could care less. He knows I want the sock - shoe or whatever he has grabbed this time. Any ideas on how to stop my boy's criminal tendencies?


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

poodles are to funny. My Belle is utterly fantastic in the car, she can be left with groceries,meat, cat food,dog food etc...even fast food unless you you unwrap it, doesn't matter if you take a bite or not, once unwrapped it is fair game even if you wrap it back up once opened it becomes poodle prey.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> He must be Swizzles brother by another mother! Swizzle goes for exactly the same things. He does not harm anything except paper goods which he shreds. We do not chase him unless he has something that could potentially harm him (he got a rubber band the other day) but he still loves to do it. He is always on the lookout and very fast. If I try to play with one of his favorite toys while he has a stolen item he could care less. He knows I want the sock - shoe or whatever he has grabbed this time. Any ideas on how to stop my boy's criminal tendencies?


LOL LOL. Sorry I am so late in reply. I found with Hunter I have to get him to sit and when he is in the wild and crazy guy state where all he wants is for me to chase him around the coffee table with his treasure in his mouth it might take a "SIT" command or 2. Then, I ask him to "Drop it" which he is pretty good about doing, though very slowly and all the time looking up at me like, Must I really? He gets lots of praise then. Here's the rub though. How to get him NOT to grab and run off with the ____fill in the blank with a treasure____ in the first place. Also, my hoodlum is so fast at eating toilet paper or any other kind of paper and as soon as he sees that I see he has some in his mouth, he gobbles it up and swallows it up in a second, I swear he does. There's no getting paper back once he has it. I try to keep everything out of reach but I forget sometimes or my son leave shoes, socks, paper, etc. out. 

Then there's the cats he loves to chase. sigh.......


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

In the past, I had a couple of huge dogs that would steal food off of tables and countertops so by habit, I trained Pup to stay out of the kitchen except when it was time for him to eat.
Now he is mature and not looking for trouble and goes wherever he wishes. But he still stays away from the food area and I don't leave food out on the counters anyway so we have had no problems like this.
Not like the Borzoi we had many years ago who walked into the dining room and very delicately stole the whole stick of butter right off the butter dish.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Pup's mom said:


> In the past, I had a couple of huge dogs that would steal food off of tables and countertops so by habit, I trained Pup to stay out of the kitchen except when it was time for him to eat.
> Now he is mature and not looking for trouble and goes wherever he wishes. But he still stays away from the food area and I don't leave food out on the counters anyway so we have had no problems like this.
> Not like the Borzoi we had many years ago who walked into the dining room and very delicately stole the whole stick of butter right off the butter dish.


Raisin hasn't "graduated" to taking food off the counters but I had to save her from the cereal box today when she got her head stuck in it. My 3 year old daughter likes to go get boxes of cereal, take a few handfuls and then leave them open on the floor. Raisin is also obsessed with my daughter's cups that have a lid and a straw. She grabs them by the straw and runs off with them.

But the worst food stealing incident I ever had was my fiance's rottie when we first met. He lived in a tiny apartment with Max. He had one of those small round grills that I think is suppose to go in a table. We were grilling out some steaks (3 of them because he also had a friend over). Puts them all on the grill and they smelled delicious. Yep, Max thought so too. We go back outside and there are only 2 steaks on the grill. Keith thought he forgot one and went back to look in the fridge (yeah, he had a few beers too which just made it more funny). Max had taken a steak right off the grill. He must have thought we were so nice to put his food on an elevated food warmer for him.


----------



## Linda Bradley (Jan 5, 2021)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> LOL LOL. Sorry I am so late in reply. I found with Hunter I have to get him to sit and when he is in the wild and crazy guy state where all he wants is for me to chase him around the coffee table with his treasure in his mouth it might take a "SIT" command or 2. Then, I ask him to "Drop it" which he is pretty good about doing, though very slowly and all the time looking up at me like, Must I really? He gets lots of praise then. Here's the rub though. How to get him NOT to grab and run off with the *fill in the blank with a treasure* in the first place. Also, my hoodlum is so fast at eating toilet paper or any other kind of paper and as soon as he sees that I see he has some in his mouth, he gobbles it up and swallows it up in a second, I swear he does. There's no getting paper back once he has it. I try to keep everything out of reach but I forget sometimes or my son leave shoes, socks, paper, etc. out.
> 
> Then there's the cats he loves to chase. sigh.......


What is it with what call here, The POODLE Stare.


----------

